# [solved] Probleme mit qtwebkit

## Annaberlin

Hallo Forum, das Systemupdate scheitert, da sich qtwebkit nicht updaten lässt. Ich habe mal die Ausgabe nach dem ersten Fehler angehängt:

```
usr/lib64/ruby/2.1.0/rubygems.rb:15:in `require': cannot load such file -- rubygems/compatibility (LoadError)

   from /usr/lib64/ruby/2.1.0/rubygems.rb:15:in `<top (required)>'

   from <internal:gem_prelude>:1:in `require'

   from <internal:gem_prelude>:1:in `<compiled>'

make[2]: *** [Makefile.LLIntOffsetsExtractor:487: LLIntDesiredOffsets.h] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtwebkit-5.7.1/work/qtwebkit-opensource-src-5.7.1/Source/JavaScriptCore'

make[1]: *** [Makefile.JavaScriptCore:42: sub-LLIntOffsetsExtractor-pro-make_first-ordered] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtwebkit-5.7.1/work/qtwebkit-opensource-src-5.7.1/Source/JavaScriptCore'

make: *** [Makefile:91: sub-Source-JavaScriptCore-JavaScriptCore-pro-make_first-ordered] Error 2

 * ERROR: dev-qt/qtwebkit-5.7.1::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-qt/qtwebkit-5.7.1::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-qt/qtwebkit-5.7.1::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtwebkit-5.7.1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtwebkit-5.7.1/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtwebkit-5.7.1/work/qtwebkit-opensource-src-5.7.1'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtwebkit-5.7.1/work/qtwebkit-opensource-src-5.7.1'

>>> Failed to emerge dev-qt/qtwebkit-5.7.1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtwebkit-5.7.1/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package dev-qt/qtwebkit-5.7.1:

 * ERROR: dev-qt/qtwebkit-5.7.1::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-qt/qtwebkit-5.7.1::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-qt/qtwebkit-5.7.1::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtwebkit-5.7.1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtwebkit-5.7.1/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtwebkit-5.7.1/work/qtwebkit-opensource-src-5.7.1'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtwebkit-5.7.1/work/qtwebkit-opensource-src-5.7.1 
```

Somit lassen sich ca. 150 Pakete nicht mehr updaten, da qtwebkit abbricht.

Danke für eine Hilfe.Last edited by Annaberlin on Sat Sep 02, 2017 8:24 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## firefly

Das Problem ist nicht qtwebkit. Es löst nur das Problem aus.

Deine ruby installation ist kaputt/inkonsistent.

 *Quote:*   

> /usr/lib64/ruby/2.1.0/rubygems.rb:15:in `require': cannot load such file -- rubygems/compatibility (LoadError)
> 
>    from /usr/lib64/ruby/2.1.0/rubygems.rb:15:in `<top (required)>'
> 
>    from <internal:gem_prelude>:1:in `require'
> ...

 

----------

## Josef.95

Ja, ruby:2.1 ist mittlerweile hart maskiert und sollte nicht mehr genutzt werden. 

```
# emerge -pv dev-lang/ruby:2.1

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "dev-lang/ruby:2.1" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- dev-lang/ruby-2.1.10::gentoo (masked by: package.mask, ~amd64 keyword)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Hans de Graaff <graaff@gentoo.org> (20 Aug 2017)

# Mask Ruby 2.1 for removal, bug 615822

# This version is no longer supported by upstream

# since March 2017.

# This mask also includes all remaining ruby21-only packages.

- dev-lang/ruby-2.1.9::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.
```

Zu deinem Problem (mit qtwebkit): Vermutlich musst du nur via eselect ruby

auf eine aktuellere installierte Version umschalten - dann sollte auch qtwebkit wieder fein bauen.

----------

## Annaberlin

Hallo Josef.95 und firefly, danke für Eure schnelle Antwort. Darauf wäre ich nie gekommen. Leider komme ich in den nächsten Tagen nicht an den Rechner, um Feedback zu geben. Werde mich aber danach melden  :Smile: 

----------

## Annaberlin

hat alles bestens geklappt, vielen Dank   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## raddaqii

Me too. Danke! 

Hatte lange schon vergessen und verdrängt überhaupt Ruby installiert zu haben. Ein einfaches

```
# eselect ruby set 2
```

 hat hier ausgereicht.

----------

